# ? Jaw pain after tooth extraction



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

26 of June had a tooth pulled. More pain a few days later. When he was numbing first 2 shots were ok, last one he had to wait as I gaiged. Salt water, pain killer. Last week more pain. Went Tues. back to dentist, Anitbotic given. Salt water rinsing. Lots of pain. What are your thoughts?


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Is the pain where the tooth was pulled from, or where the shots were given or somewhere else like a nerve was bothered? If it is from where the tooth is from - is it red/swollen or is it healing up? If the dentist didn't get all of the nerve it could still be causing you issues?

I'm not dentist, just have had a few issues in the past (man I hate tooth pain!)


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

dry socket?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I was going to say dry socket...thats exactly what it sounds like.
I remember when my DS got his wisdom teeth pulled, and I explained multiple times about protecting that clot. if you lose it, pain city for a long time


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I had dry socket with one of my wisdom teeth... 6-8 weeks from what I remember


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm thinking dry clot, too, although she went back to the dentist this past Tuesday. He should have considered that.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

There is something called "dry socket".

I'd rather give birth, naturally, without drugs, to quintuplets, than EVER feel that kind of pain again.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Xrayed it ,nothing there. Little red at gum. Was up in my ear. Now in my jaw.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

This is way different. It's almost a month........ Thought about nerve. Just don't know what to do. Cost $48 this time. Sure hate to go through the weekend like this.


----------



## ZMTmom (Jan 30, 2008)

pain from dry sockets is INTENSE..if you had that, you'd be awake all night and ready to kill someone. If you saw the dentist and he didn't mention that, it probably isn't. 
Was the tooth in the back of your mouth? If he had to keep going in with more anesthesia, you may have injured your TMJ, or the spot where he had to put the needly could be inflammed and "angry". Try using warm wet compresses on the area and take Advil...but first check and make sure the dentist doesn't suspect a dry socket(Advil contains aspirin, and could prevent the clot you want).
If your pain is very severe, call and ask the dentist if he suspects a dry socket(he should have done put an clot-stimulating packing in there if you had one). An xray doesn't show if a clot is in there or not...which makes me think that the symptoms you're describing to him don't indicate that. When a tooth is extracted, a blood clot forms in the empty socket, which tells the body to generate bone in there. If the clot breaks or doesn't form, there is an open "hole" under the gum. It feels as if someone has poured salt into the wound and covered it up...not fun. The pain is pretty bad and unrelenting.
If those ARE your symptoms, call and make sure he understands that.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

They said a little red at gum. This my jaw or cheek area up into my ear. Been using warn salt water, warm rice bag. Hydocon for pain in my back. This is just not working. 2 1/2 days of 5 for antibotic down.


----------



## ZMTmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd go back, esp since it's Friday. Give them a hard time about charging you again to keep checking the same area. Make sure you discuss a dry socket with him...let him say it's definitely not that.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Thats what I'm thinking.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Dry socket was bad, but I'm not sure I'd pick kidneystones over dry socket


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I'm sure he examined the xrays and would know if there were another bad tooth, but I'm just tossing this out there because it happened to me. had a root canal on an obvious bad tooth, but still had pain in 'the area'. turns out the tooth next to it wasn't all that great, and it acted up at the same time. now...I've also been in pain from sinus problems in an upper tooth. the tooth was fine, but turned out I had to have small office surgery to remove what was a baby tooth root that was chronically inflamed and infecting my sinuses. my regular dentist is wonderful, but he missed that. the oral surgeon caught the problem and all was corrected. hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

xray was done looked good, Socket and next tooth. He said he could fix the tooth to the tune of $1300. Some with the root, I think calcifing, I think is what it is called. Told him to pull it, it was hurting. 

Called today. Told me he couldn't do anything else. Just use heating pad, salt water rinse and take antb, as I said I'm already taking pain meds for back.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

If it keeps bothering you maybe you ought to see another dentist. I know it's more money but I don't think I could stand it until somebody told me what it was and fixed it.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Is the pain killer you are taking anti-inflammatory? If not, you may want to try some ibuprofen. I would alternate that salt rinse with oil of oregano or grapefruit seed extract a few times as well. Not sure about the heat if the area is inflamed or there is a possible muscle involvement. RICE might work better? Excess heat could make inflammation worse.


----------



## mtnbluet881 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sewing Nana,

I took special note of your thread title--*Jaw* pain not gum pain or mouth pain, but Jaw pain.

To tell my story briefly: about 7 years ago I developed migraines, something I never had before. Mainly I wanted to pull all my teeth out of their sockets if I could. Of course I didn't, but the pressure and pain was unbearable and nothing--tylenol or alleve seemed to help much. 

For other reasons I started taking herbals and lo and behold the migraines went away. 3 months later they came back. I examined my memory and found that I had stopped taking 4-Herb tea from www.herbalhealer.com

When it came it, I'll never forget this strange warm release I felt in my jaw. The migraines went away. I do take some 4-herb tea or Essiac tea every day and if I ever feel my teeth hurting, or my jaw hurting or my teeth sensitive to hot or cold I increase the 4-herb strength and it goes away.

So your pain could be from your jaw muscles being overly tight. Funny thing is that I never knew what the problem was until the jaw muscles actually released.

In the meantime, you could try some drops of First Aid Kit (Mainly made from cloves, I think) from any Walgreens to numb the pain.


HTH
Cathy


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Few days later.... Finished Antbotic today. Still taking pain med. for back. The inside tooth area feel better. That is when I eat or drink is when the pain kicks in. If I had a dimple is were it hurts, feels like I might have pulled a muscle. Having nerve issues with my back. Could the needle have done something? The denist said there is nothing he can do. Will be seeing a dr this week. Going to talk with him about it. Thanks for all the info you have shared. Its not over yet.


----------

